# Quality of the past is long gone.



## PurpLev

that's pretty low. thanks for the review. I wonder what would make the handle break that way though. very strange.


----------



## KnotWright

Got to agree here, bought this same saw to replace an older cheaper one that came up missing. Although mine hasn't broken off at the handle yet… you cannot tighten it very well which leads to wandering cuts. I'm just glad I'm finished coping the crown molding.

Its a shame, in the past you could rely on the Stanley name for some quality.


----------



## Hartmann

A excellent german-made coping saw, from Lee Valley:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32914&cat=1,42884,42902


----------



## cabmaker

Your not alone. It seems that many handtools made in the past twenty years are not made to really use. In recent years the condition has become acute. Buy pre 70 s vintage and buy once.


----------



## SamuelP

I got an old Disston coping saw from a Habbitat for Humanity ReStore for .50. New blades for 4.00. Works great.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Quality and China do not equate!


----------



## 280305

At Amazon, these saws are available in 4 and 6 packs. They cost less than $4 per saw. There was a cheaper one for half the price?

The packages make me think that these saws are intended to be disposable, just like the blades.


----------



## Jimi_C

I bought a Kobalt coping saw, before learning about good places to buy tools. I had only used it here and there for some dove tails, but I just used it a LOT for some crown molding. It worked well, and the blade has held up for a year with light use and still cuts well.


----------



## cjwillie

Last Christmas I put together a tool box for my son and his new wife. It was just basic stuff he would need around the house. Other than some Craftsman wrenches, everything else was Stanley. When I unwrapped the tools to put them in the box, EVERY Stanley tool was stamped "Made in China". I think I'll go back to buying old tools at the garage sales. Why pay more money for less tool?


----------



## thedude50

that lee valley tool looks just like my very old craftsman saw and an old Stanley. i hate coping saws cause when i was a kid it was the only say my dad left behind when he walked out. i still have his damn saw its 45 years old now maybe older.he died when i was 13 i never forgave him for his being a jerk i believe marriage is for life. my wife wants to leave me after 25years i am pissed about that life isn't a bowl of cherries take the saw back and tell them you found a good tool at lee valley ill work on the wife id like to keep her


----------



## mosaicwes

Do you guys remember when made in Japan meant the item was crap? I sure do.

Give China a couple more years.

I recently bought a Chinese made Fender guitar. Comes as what they call a Strat Pack. 
A Strat style electric guitar, case, strap, picks, extra strings, electronic tuner (with battery) and….
a practice amp.
Bought it at one of those liquidation/dollar type stores for $139.95.
I had to set it up, but that's standard for new guitars.
I didn't like the satin finish on the neck so I redid it in gloss lacquer. But that's it.
The neck is straight, the intonation is right, the pots and switch are smooth, it sounds and plays exactly like a Strat should. 
I've owned two US built Strats in the past. Play this guitar blindfolded and I defy to tell the difference between it and a US built one, prices of which range from $1400 to $2600.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if one day soon we'll be looking for 'Made in China' as a sign of high quality.


----------



## palaswood

+1 on the ********************ty saw

Mine broke after 3 uses. I think I had it… a month?

The mechanism that holds the blade on snapped and fell off, I lost it. Bought a vintage Disston/porter for 13 bucks on ebay. Don't make them like they used to…


----------

